# Voting Link



## Barbara L (Mar 7, 2005)

I cannot vote using the voting link at the top.  I can get to the Chef2Chef site, but it says "error on page" and won't let me vote.  I can vote by going through GB's thread, "Discuss Cooking needs your help..." in Chit Chat, or by going there through my favorites, but not through the link.  Is anyone else having that problem?
 
 Barbara


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I am having the same problem.


----------



## middie (Mar 7, 2005)

when i click on the link it tells me that my vote couldn't be counted. when i click on the post i have no problems.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 7, 2005)

It works now.  Yay!  Thanks Andy!

 Barbara


----------

